# The new Wipeout TTF from Suffolk Slingshots



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Please watch the video and enter the competition for your chance to win a free catapult.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

P.S. Good Luck everybody!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a beautiful catty!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well made slingshot..Nice feature of the wide fork tips to use wider bands..Cheer's mate

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Fingers crossed  love your work Tim.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I've entered the giveaway.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

The Results


----------

